# An alternative winter destination



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

After trawling around the motorhome forums it appears a few people are looking for an alternative winter destination to the Iberian Peninsula.

We spent six weeks in Crete earlier this year (21 March - 30 April) and in our opinion would make an ideal winter destination especially for the loners/isolationists. The south of Crete is ideally suited for people whole like to get away from it all. There are a few all year campsites but the are on the expensive side.

It is not a cheap option, if you are on a limited budget it's not for you. Prices have risen sharply in Greece recently. Diesel went up €0.32 per litre while we were there from early Jan to late April.

The cost of the ferries can be kept down by using the short sea crossing from Bari/Brindisi to Igoumenitsa and the Minoan Lines day sailings from Piraeus to Heraklion on Crete.

Officially "camping on board" runs from April 1st until Oct 31st but Ventouris Ferries, Agoudimos Lines and Endeavor Lines will allow you to sleep in your vans on the night sailings on the short sea crossings. Don't contact the head office of these ferry companies because they won't admit it.

Ventouris Lines Bari to Igoumenitsa.

Agoudimos Lines Brindisi to Igoumenitsa

Endeavor Lines Brindisi to Igoumenitsa/Patras

Full details of these ferries can be found at http://www.ferries.gr/

For details of the Minoan Lines day sailings see http://www2.minoan.gr/index.asp?a_id=608

Superfast Ferries also run a day sailing but only one way from Piraeus to Heraklion you have to use a night sailing on the inward leg.

For those wishing to drive overland to Greece it is a fairly straight forward drive without leaving the EU. One has to consider the weather when driving overland in the winter.

Full details of our tour of Crete can be found HERE

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you Don,
Thanks also for your help in previous years to Greece.
Hope you are in good health?
Just made a brief note on another thread regarding our 3 weeks trip to Stoupa,( instead of going to Thassos)
Best wishes from Immingham Container Port........
Regards, Rex


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Having also been in Crete this Spring, we came to a similar conclusion in that it would make an ideal Winter destination, albeit perhaps the cost of the double ferry journey each way has something to do with the lack of motorhomers on the island?

Speaking with two of the campsite owners on the South coast, it's clear the weather generally behaves itself during the winter months (one commented on Northern Europeans' fascination with daily weather forecasts - something most Cretans don't bother with "as the sun usually shines, it may rain, it may be windy, but next day will always be sunny !!"

We stayed mainly on campsites (8M mh towing a Smart on trailer!) all around the island, with just a few nights "wild" camping. Whilst agreeing the campsites aren't over cheap (most came in c. €15-€20) discounting is available for longer stays, so suspect this won't be a problem with the few all-year sites. "Off" season, "wild" camping is not an issue, despite the law in Greece, even the Cretan campsite owners seemed happy it occurs as it brings in more tourists !

For ferries, we would also thoroughly recommend the 6.5 hour "mid-day" Minoan sailing from/to Piraeus - you just have to be timing-selective when travelling in shoulder-seasons, because this is not a "daily" frequency sailing.

Overall, Crete was a brilliant touring experience in mid-April to end-June, it rained but twice in this time ! We sailed from Piraeus for a 3 week stay - and eventually returned, truly "laid-back" in Cretan style, some 7 weeks' later !! We just have to return !!

Brian.


----------

